# [LAST DAY!] GBAtemp Tempmas Social Media Raffle 2018



## MartyDreamy (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck! I've retweeted and commented on twitter, that's where I'm gonna partecipate owo


----------



## Rioluwott (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pandavova (Dec 10, 2018)

Did everything, lets see who wins!
(Thanks for the chance to win something tho)


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 10, 2018)

good luck maybe this will be the year i win something


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2018)

Entered and done all the actions!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Beerus (Dec 10, 2018)

last times tempas i had no chance this time maybe just maybe i might have a chance


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 10, 2018)

Entered with all the requirements... good luck!


----------



## strayofthesun (Dec 10, 2018)

good luck everyone!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## antiNT (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck comrades.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2018)

Done and done!


----------



## XorTroll (Dec 10, 2018)

First xmas raffle I enter!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck everyone and merry Christmas!


----------



## MrCatFace (Dec 10, 2018)

gl


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck everyone. I really want to win that Switch so that I can have a new one to transfer all my games over to, and my launch day one that can be hacked.


----------



## crossholo (Dec 10, 2018)

argh good luck


----------



## GameSystem (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't use social media, so good luck to everyone else.


----------



## migles (Dec 10, 2018)

that moment when the only social network you use is gbatemp and you can't enter a gbatemp contest because you refuse to use anything else than gbatemp :c
i should get a gold nintendo switch from that :c

(ok i have discord, but i barely use it)

and i am offended by this contest for not supporting other social media websites like you know, porn sites


----------



## Hmed (Dec 10, 2018)

HI 
Good luck for all participate and enjoy happy marry Christmas thank for all gbatemp


----------



## SonyUSA (Dec 10, 2018)

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 10, 2018)

Not exactly my most favorite raffle to date. I hate twitter and facebook, so I'm literally feeling salty entering this one, but if I don't, I can't self-proclaim myself to be the bestest gbatemper evar.

- edit - 
Forgot to mention good luck to everyone ._.
Too much salt.


----------



## Dominator211 (Dec 10, 2018)

why don't you guys have a snap or an Instagram? are you all like 50? I don't use facebook or twitter oh well...


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 10, 2018)

No Bitchute?


----------



## Costello (Dec 10, 2018)

Dominator211 said:


> why don't you guys have a snap or an Instagram? are you all like 50? I don't use facebook or twitter oh well...


whats that?
i guess im 50 then haha


----------



## Chary (Dec 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> whats that?
> i guess im 50 then haha


Instagram is basically Twitter with 110% more pictures. Snapchat is a thing where the messages disappear after they're read. I can't see a GBAtemp Snapchat being at all worth any time, but maybe IG is?


----------



## Dominator211 (Dec 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> whats that?
> i guess im 50 then haha


you know you make a great statement when the lion-master himself replies. It was a joke sorry if I caused any offense!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Instagram is basically Twitter with 110% more pictures. Snapchat is a thing where the messages disappear after they're read. I can't see a GBAtemp Snapchat being at all worth any time, but maybe IG is?


well, snap was more of an "example" it did really sound good to me either. just like nothing that speaks to a another audience


----------



## migles (Dec 11, 2018)

Chary said:


> is a thing where the messages disappear after they're read.


just like my ex when she ignored me when she was with another guy? :c


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 11, 2018)

I am a simple men, when there is a prize i press like.


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2018)

Chary said:


> Instagram is basically Twitter with 110% more pictures. Snapchat is a thing where the messages disappear after they're read. I can't see a GBAtemp Snapchat being at all worth any time, but maybe IG is?


dudette, I know what they are, I was just messing around. I'm like 30 actually it aint that old !
but you know like dads do, they act like they dont know things, so they appear wiser
_"whats that i hear about a twootter? what do you kids use it for?"_


----------



## Dominator211 (Dec 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> dudette, I know what they are, I was just messing around. I'm like 30 actually it aint that old !
> but you know like dads do, they act like they dont know things, so they appear wiser
> _"whats that i hear about a twootter? what do you kids use it for?"_


"dad its called twitter, you tweet things out and people can respond to them"


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm surprised you guys can afford so many runner up prizes. Good luck to all _even though that makes no sense because obviously ten of you guys are going to win because it's not like these prizes are going to be shot into space if someone doesn't win them_


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2018)

JavaScribe said:


> I'm surprised you guys can afford so many runner up prizes


There's going to be 2 more Tempmas events this month with neat prizes too.
Just like every year, we redistribute the profit from ad revenue to the community, and ad revenue is higher around Christmas.
Which is why we can give you people great prizes for Tempmas! We hope you enjoy it


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't have twitter or facebook


----------



## Monado_III (Dec 11, 2018)

entered, gl everyone


----------



## Owenge (Dec 11, 2018)

When will Gbatemp get a instagram account


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 11, 2018)

When it asks for profile name, does it mean my actual name or the facebook URL thing?


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 11, 2018)

I hope you all die and I win. Good luck mates


----------



## DKB (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Nomi20 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not sure I'm going to enter but good luck everyone!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 11, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> When it asks for profile name, does it mean my actual name or the facebook URL thing?


Welp, I wrote my full name and then I realised my Facebook only has my first and last names so uhhh that and the fact that my URL is a completely different thing... Uh.


----------



## Shenyang (Dec 11, 2018)

Very exciting! Good luck to everybody.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 11, 2018)

good luck to everyone even through i don't use face book has much or at all.


----------



## CrazyFryta (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deleted-447617 (Dec 11, 2018)

Good Luck Everybody


----------



## Prans (Dec 11, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> When it asks for profile name, does it mean my actual name or the facebook URL thing?


Facebook name/URL


----------



## Mr_dalt (Dec 11, 2018)

Im all over it like a tramp on a bag of chips!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

thanks for this raffle
Very generous of you staffs and admins


----------



## ThoD (Dec 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> There's going to be 2 more Tempmas events this month with neat prizes too.
> Just like every year, we redistribute the profit from ad revenue to the community, and ad revenue is higher around Christmas.
> Which is why we can give you people great prizes for Tempmas! We hope you enjoy it


Will there also be a Patreon-only event again or just things like this? I can finally become a Patreon and all now, so just curious...

PS: Hardly anyone that isn't from some podunk or hillbilly place uses Facebook anymore in this day and age, so for the love of god, don't try to get people on there, it's just cancer... Also, I have my FB account on hiatus so really can't be making posts or I'll instantly get like 50 messages from friends, meaning having to share stuff is kinda a pain:/ Twitter got kinda old too, but that one is fine, most people have at least one dead Twitter account Generally the social media thing can be annoying for some, just saying, so plan it a bit better next time!

PPS: Entered, let's hope I win something because this is the last chance for anything this year to go well for me... Oh, and good luck to everyone I guess


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 11, 2018)

I shall not participate because I don't give anything useful to the site except crappy posts.

I hope y'all sexy campers who participate have good luck. You sexy bastards behave, you hear?


----------



## SANIC (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm so ready


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not going to join but merry Christmas and good luck to y'all


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 11, 2018)

Kinda miss the tempmas from last year, where users had to be creative with gbatemp-themed xmas decorations or vid or pic to enter.  I didn't enter because I suck at being creative, but I enjoyed a lot checking out the entries from participants.  Maybe one of the other raffles coming up this month will cover that field?


----------



## pikatsu (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi and good luck


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 11, 2018)

I hope a lucky someone gets that switch that wants one and has some real happy holidays.


----------



## Flaya (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck to all!

This would be a nice contribution to our local halfway home.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 11, 2018)

Good luck to all you lucky things. I dont do any social media related things so no contest for me this time. I bet in another universe laying on ones bed is considered a form of social media.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks I entered. Happy Christmas!


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 11, 2018)

Entered, good luck everyone!


----------



## NRamos (Dec 11, 2018)

Entered, good luck everyone!


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 11, 2018)

Entered, hoping to win even the $25 gift card would suffice.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Dec 11, 2018)

man, my lucks been so trash lately. Here's hoping it'll turn around this time.


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 11, 2018)

Aww yiss


Prans said:


> View attachment 151633​
> Like, comment, and/or share our social media post to enter our Tempmas (aka GBAtemp Xmas) giveaway! Ten lucky winners will win one of those exciting prizes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thewarhammer (Dec 11, 2018)

Hope luck is on my side this time!


----------



## weatMod (Dec 11, 2018)

"We are promoting this raffle on both of our Facebook and Twitter accounts"
but i a have been banned from both , how can i enter?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> "We are promoting this raffle on both of our Facebook and Twitter accounts"
> but i a have been banned from both , how can i enter?


then you should be banned from gbatemp as well
shoo, before you put a stain on this forum


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> "We are promoting this raffle on both of our Facebook and Twitter accounts"
> but i a have been banned from both , how can i enter?


If you've been banned from both, I'd assume this raffle isn't for you. There will be others in future that are non-social media reliant.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 11, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> If you've been banned from both, I'd assume this raffle isn't for you. There will be others in future that are non-social media reliant.


but why would you assume that , i like Nintendo and ...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> but why would you assume that  i like Nintendo and ...



then why even posting here?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> then why even posting here?


oops i forgot to put a comma  , edited


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> oops i forgot to put a comma  , edited


haha makes more sense now xD


----------



## morrison22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Best of luck, everybody.


----------



## Hmed (Dec 12, 2018)

*Good luck every one enjoy the sens of winning *


----------



## KAICHENG (Dec 12, 2018)

man, my lucks been so trash lately. Here's hoping it'll turn around this time.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 12, 2018)

KAICHENG said:


> man, my lucks been so trash lately. Here's hoping it'll turn around this time.


You literally have 3 posts...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> You literally have 3 posts...


It wasn't implied to be on GBAtemp, but in general.


----------



## mrissaoussama (Dec 12, 2018)

done


----------



## kristiansja (Dec 12, 2018)

dab on the haters


----------



## Canna (Dec 12, 2018)

Prans said:


> View attachment 151633​
> Like, comment, and/or share our social media post to enter our Tempmas (aka GBAtemp Xmas) giveaway! Ten lucky winners will win one of those exciting prizes:
> 
> 
> ...


Followed and liked , wish you all the best and a merry/happy Christmas to you all and a happy new year


----------



## Hmed (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you and I wish to be a winner


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmed said:


> Thank you and I wish to be a winner


not sure, but i think we all do


----------



## SANIC (Dec 13, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> You literally have 3 posts...


There's this one dude here who only has like 6 posts and only appears when there's a giveaway


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

SANIC said:


> There's this one dude here who only has like 6 posts and only appears when there's a giveaway


ikr?
The worst is that in one of those raffle, the winner of a switch had below 100 posts and subscribed many years ago
which sucked a bit


----------



## pikatsu (Dec 13, 2018)

He was too lucky then.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ikr?
> The worst is that in one of those raffle, the winner of a switch had below 100 posts and subscribed many years ago
> which sucked a bit


Old member that had gone inactive isn't that bad really compared to brand new member wanting to take part in giveaways after not even 2 weeks...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Old member that had gone inactive isn't that bad really compared to brand new member wanting to take part in giveaways after not even 2 weeks...


Still, being inactive for years and then coming back only for raffle is as worse as that imo


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Still, being inactive for years and then coming back only for raffle is as worse as that imo


It reminds of whenever there's a game giveaway by me or some other temper in the trading section where you see people coming from left and right out of the woodwork, people you didn't even know were members and have been inactive for years, it's ridiculous what happens with raffles/giveaways


----------



## GaaraPrime (Dec 13, 2018)

This is AMAZING!  You guys ROCK!


----------



## onibaku (Dec 13, 2018)

Good luck to all!


----------



## KeepPlanC (Dec 14, 2018)

Good luck everyone


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


> It reminds of whenever there's a game giveaway by me or some other temper in the trading section where you see people coming from left and right out of the woodwork, people you didn't even know were members and have been inactive for years, it's ridiculous what happens with raffles/giveaways


It's almost as if people are drawn to free things!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> It's almost as if people are drawn to free things!


well, just look at all the page of this giveaway
it's full of users with very low post count compared to the date they joined


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, just look at all the page of this giveaway
> it's full of users with very low post count compared to the date they joined


That almost confirms what I said! :o


----------



## ThaCrip (Dec 14, 2018)

Good luck everyone


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 14, 2018)

idc about the switch but a 100 USD amazon card is what I'm aiming for


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> idc about the switch but a 100 USD amazon card is what I'm aiming for


if you win the switch, can you give it to meh?


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 14, 2018)

we'll discuss price or may put it up on trade forum


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 14, 2018)

Shucks, don't have Twitter or Facebook.   Good luck everyone.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we'll discuss price or may put it up on trade forum


Ill be glad to pay you a 100$ amazon gift card...
...twice...


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 15, 2018)

Honestly don't even know why I entered this drawing I never win things like this anyways.....

Wouldn't doubt tell gba patrons are probably going to win either way....


----------



## Floating Seal (Dec 15, 2018)

I just followed on Twitter, but I believe Facebook can go straight to Hell so my chances of winning anything are pretty low. Still I was bored so I figured I might as well go for it...


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 15, 2018)

I kinda forgot this was happening... But anyway, count me in, haha.


----------



## brunormalmeida (Dec 15, 2018)

Wow. Good luck, guys!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ahh yes, the "Probably you won't win anything" raffle. GL everyone lol


----------



## CrossOut (Dec 15, 2018)

Good Luck lads


----------



## Webbmaster1900 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## Dante2405 (Dec 15, 2018)

Done.


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 15, 2018)

Dunno why you have to involve this aids of social networks. Just do the raffle on the site.


----------



## crissal (Dec 15, 2018)

Done, but the chances are really low... Hope for the best


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 15, 2018)

God damn it, now I got suspended from Twitter for just following Temp lol.
And they want my phone number....hell no

@Prans 
Am I still in the raffle or do I need to unlock my account to be able to participate 
I left a comment but dunno if thats enough


----------



## Aldoria (Dec 15, 2018)

Good luck to everyone, mayble I'll be lucky enough to win something


----------



## Flaya (Dec 15, 2018)

6 hours left! 

12 kids/youngsters crossing their fingers for the win. 

Let's hope those mentally challenged boys and girls bring home the big one. Yeayyy!!!


----------



## HowlingWolfNaru-Jose (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi!
Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Dec 15, 2018)

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Dec 15, 2018)

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 15, 2018)

hype is overflowing


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 15, 2018)

Entered


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 15, 2018)

Cmon daddy needs new games from eshop


----------



## Oleboy555 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Dec 15, 2018)

I think I did everything correctly to be entered.


----------



## Akyra821202 (Dec 15, 2018)

Good luck for all.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 16, 2018)

Aaaaand time's up! Now to see who got lucky, odds don't look THAT bad, like 1/257.25 chance to win...

PS: Also, for a moment it said there are 9 years until the raffle is over


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Now to see who got lucky, odds don't look THAT bad, like 1/257.25 chance to win...


Remember that there are 10 prizes.


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Dec 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Also, for a moment it said there are 9 years until the raffle is over


I saw it at 8 years left xd


----------



## ThoD (Dec 16, 2018)

JavaScribe said:


> Remember that there are 10 prizes.


To me it's 1 and 9 fillers, I don't even have an Amazon account because delivery where I am is a pain so probably won't even be able to use those


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> To me it's 1 and 9 fillers, I don't even have an Amazon account because delivery where I am is a pain so probably won't even be able to use those


Then if you get one, can I have it?
I mean, it's worth asking...


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> To me it's 1 and 9 fillers, I don't even have an Amazon account because delivery where I am is a pain so probably won't even be able to use those


Just have them draw again if you don't want it.


----------



## tangotnt (Dec 16, 2018)

good luck everyone 
merry xmas.


----------



## yarib (Dec 16, 2018)

Good Luck to everyone entering!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 16, 2018)

ooh boy, I bet I didn't win


----------



## Prans (Dec 16, 2018)

radicalwookie said:


> God damn it, now I got suspended from Twitter for just following Temp lol.
> And they want my phone number....hell no
> 
> @Prans
> ...


Sorry, but as stated in the info section, you have to register your entry in the Rafflecopter link provided after commenting. If you did that, you are fine, otherwise keep a look out for Tempmas prizes on the site!


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 16, 2018)

Prans said:


> Sorry, but as stated in the info section, you have to register your entry in the Rafflecopter link provided after commenting. If you did that, you are fine, otherwise keep a look out for Tempmas prizes on the site!


Well I *THINK* I did but honestly the interface is somewhat confusing me so I'm not sure lol.
I very much hope my entry counts T.T


----------



## neotank19 (Dec 16, 2018)

I reject social media, I like video games though.


----------



## crossholo (Dec 16, 2018)

i registered on both facebook and twitter a few days ago but i now had to deactivate my facebook. hope my entries still count e.e


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Dec 16, 2018)

well shit, i tried to enter and it doesn't work. it says "*This contest is no longer accepting entries.*"


----------



## RicardoAtanazioS (Dec 16, 2018)

Guys, rafflecopter is not accepting new entries, even though it's only 15:30 right now


----------



## ThoD (Dec 16, 2018)

franciscomaianunes said:


> well shit, i tried to enter and it doesn't work. it says "*This contest is no longer accepting entries.*"





RicardoAtanazioS said:


> Guys, rafflecopter is not accepting new entries, even though it's only 15:30 right now


Probably because entry period is already up, just a wild theory

Anyone knows when the results are coming out? I'm surprisingly curious to see who won...


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Probably because entry period is already up, just a wild theory
> 
> Anyone knows when the results are coming out? I'm surprisingly curious to see who won...





Prans said:


> - You have till Sunday December 16th, 2018 23:59 GMT to participate


I don't think the contest entry period was supposed to end already. Seems they accidentally set it a day too early.
I only noticed this after I saw the site say it ended.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 16, 2018)

JavaScribe said:


> I don't think the contest entry period was supposed to end already. Seems they accidentally set it a day too early.
> I only noticed this after I saw the site say it ended.


Oh well, good thing then, less entries, higher chance to win /s


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm awful with time zones...not my best subject lol, but shouldn't this still be open...?


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> I'm awful with time zones...not my best subject lol, but shouldn't this still be open...?





I said:


> I don't think the contest entry period was supposed to end already. Seems they accidentally set it a day too early.
> I only noticed this after I saw the site say it ended.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 16, 2018)

I saw mate, was just saying it again to get more attention to it


----------



## qqq1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> I'm awful with time zones...not my best subject lol, but shouldn't this still be open...?


I saw that too. It ended a day early.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 16, 2018)

Now we play the waiting game


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 16, 2018)

My horrible procrastination haunts me again


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh boy, I can't wait not to win


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait not to win


same


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 16, 2018)

we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad, and i bet you can't find one member who won since the patron thing started who isn't a patron


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad


yay


----------



## Prans (Dec 16, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> I'm awful with time zones...not my best subject lol, but shouldn't this still be open...?


It is!


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad, and i bet you can't find one member who won since the patron thing started who isn't a patron


yeah its so rigged 
im enjoying my villa I won on gbatemp.net


----------



## qqq1 (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad, and i bet you can't find one member who won since the patron thing started who isn't a patron


Please show your evidence. Also, why haven't I won anything?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> It is!


They must have realized the mistake and reopened it. It was definitely closed last night.


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 16, 2018)

Prans said:


> It is!


Oh snap, they reopened it. It already has like 66 more entries.


----------



## Flaya (Dec 16, 2018)

Great!! Now everyone has a fair chance.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 16, 2018)

what i never really understand is, what exactly do you guys have to gain from a few measly likes and shares?


----------



## Flaya (Dec 16, 2018)

Free advertising, man.


----------



## SuperMarioDaBom (Dec 16, 2018)

Lets see if I win something for once, lol


(I won't )


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad, and i bet you can't find one member who won since the patron thing started who isn't a patron


Not really, no.
There were Patron only raffles, yes, but this one is open to everyone, so everyone has a chance. Twice the chances even with both Facebook and Twitter on this one, actually.


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> we all know these contest are rigged for Patron's only even i know it's sad, and i bet you can't find one member who won since the patron thing started who isn't a patron


I won a game giveaway once, but I forgot to claim the key because I was too slow (it expired).


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 16, 2018)

MiiJack said:


> I won a game giveaway once, but I forgot to claim the key because I was too slow (it expired).


Thats called lazy.


----------



## antiNT (Dec 17, 2018)

It's time


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Dec 17, 2018)

antiNT said:


> It's time


For du-du-du-du-duel


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 17, 2018)

antiNT said:


> It's time


Time will now crawl until they announce


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 17, 2018)

**Jeopardy Theme**


----------



## worm28 (Dec 17, 2018)

Almost time


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 17, 2018)

worm28 said:


> Almost time


Maybe they fell asleep?


----------



## Costello (Dec 17, 2018)

thank you for entering ! 
we will now close the thread.
the winners will be announced in the coming days, stay tuned


----------

